# Album weg



## AxelU (29. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

als ich mich vor 1,5 Jahren hier angemeldet habe, habe ich auch meinen Teich fotografiert und die Fotos (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) in mein Album gestellt.

Die sind weg, es ist einfach kein Album mehr da.

Habe ich was falsch gemacht?
War ich nicht brav?
Habe ich zu viel genörgelt.
Oder war vieleicht eine Nacktschnecke in obzöner Haltung zu erkennen und deswegen wurden die Bilder aus moralischen Gründen glöscht.


Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Album weg*

Ja,
leider ist der Inhalt des persönlichen Albums bei der Forensoftwareumstellung verschwunden. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19562


----------



## AxelU (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Album weg*

Eieieieieiei,

da hat der Junge das ja dann selber vermurkst, weil er nicht aufgepasst hat. 

Sorry!!

Muss ich dann mal wieder ein neues Album machen.

Axel


----------



## oxtorner (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Album weg*

Besser Album weg als Teich weg!


----------



## AxelU (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Album weg*



oxtorner schrieb:


> Besser Album weg als Teich weg!



Oxtorner??

Bist Du Perry Rhodan Fan?

Axel


----------



## oxtorner (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Album weg*

PR Fan vom Planeten Oxtorne.


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Album weg*

Hallo Axel.

Wende Dich mal in einer PN an Jürgen (Dr.J), falls Dir einige alte Bilder fehlen sollten. 
Mit etwas Glück hat er sie noch in einer seiner Datensicherungen konserviert.

Ein neues Useralbum läßt sich sehr einfach anlegen. "Nützliche Links" -> "Useralbum" -> der Rest dürfte selbst erklärend sein.


----------



## Joachim (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Album weg*

Und ich komm vom Planet der Affen - aber das tut hier nix zur Sache ...   

Ein neues Useralbum lohnt sich, da wir seit dem Softwarewechsel das integrierte nutzen können und nicht mehr auf Fremdsoftware diesbezüglich angewiesen sind.  

Also Kamera scharf und los! 

Edit: Annett war mal wieder schneller.


----------



## Dr.J (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Album weg*

Hallo Axel,
ich dürfte noch alle Bilder von dir in der Datensicherung der alten Galerie haben. Wenn du sie möchtest, kann ich ja mal am WE guggen und sie dir dann per mail schicken.


----------



## AxelU (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Album weg*

Hallo Jürgen,

warte bitte erst mal.
Die Bilder sind ja von mir ins Netz gekommen. Also müsste ich sie auch noch irgendwo haben.

Axel


----------



## Dr.J (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Album weg*

Hallo Axel,

ich warte  Wenn du sie nicht findest, kurze PN an mich und ich laufe los und suche.


----------

